# WIP fathers day gift.



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

About half way done.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Now it's just the detail carving. If you supply the antler I'll do it.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

That is going to be a really nice fathers day gift--Looks Great!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, that is a great looking carving. I've never seen an antler like that before.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great work on that carving!!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice carrving work there SRN,ive seen other moose antler carving before

however your work is better than most that i have seen,very nice

sg, ya gotta be a little sneakier than the ol' ground buzzard, i already read the thread.

and once again you made me laugh out loud,seriously i did

the wife and i were in target and was brousing the site on my smart phone and read the first part of this thred and started laughing out loud.she asked me what was so funny so i showed her the topic and explained the story behind it,and she chuckled too.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Look'n good.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work SRN, your Dad is gonna be thrilled.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice work,nothing better than a handmade personal gift !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That looks awesome!!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!! That is Nice---Good Job-------------*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very very nice indeed, a gift to last a life time.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. Now I just need to find some more moose sheds. I've got a few more but this carving is addictive.


----------

